# Saved 2 Hiawatha's from the trash pile...



## Hobbes (Oct 25, 2010)

They aren't in the best of shape but could be brought back to life given time and $$$.  I'd like to find out what year they are and see if I can find some parts.


----------



## SailorMac (Oct 25, 2010)

Great save.


----------



## partsguy (Oct 25, 2010)

What BUTTHEAD WOULD THROW THOSE AWAY!? NICE SAVE!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Oct 26, 2010)

Looks like they're made by AMF somewhere between 1958-65. At least the men's is '58 or newer with that Cantilever frame. Ladies' could be as old as mid 50s, but if they're a pair, might both be the same year.


----------



## Clay Walker (Oct 26, 2010)

How much do you want for them?


----------



## Hobbes (Oct 26, 2010)

Great, thanks for the info.

Clay, I'm not sure if I'm going to hang on to them or not.  And I don't have a clue what I'd ask if I were to put them up for sale.


----------

